# GPU-Z doesn't recognize Matrox Millennium P650.......



## alom (Mar 2, 2009)

my card is Matrox Millennium P650 Low-profile PCI, the version of GPU-Z is 0.3.2.


----------



## ktr (Mar 3, 2009)

First and foremost is that GPU-Z only works for Nvidia and ATI video cards.

If I am not mistaken, Matrox has yet to reply or has declined to provide key information to W1zzard about their video cards so that GPU-Z can detect them.


----------

